# What $1M will buy you across Canada



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

An article showing you million dollar homes across the country...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-homeowners/article33324145/?campaign_id=A100


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

This link takes me to a story on the Feb rate and what it means for Canadian home owners. Still relevant, but not what you intended I think.


----------



## Pushpinder (Dec 14, 2016)

Very informative article! Especially for those who wants to become a homeowner. It has many facts about mortgage rates in Canada. Great article :encouragement:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry, here's the right link. 

http://globalnews.ca/news/3074497/heres-what-1-million-homes-look-like-in-16-canadian-cities/


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

The St Johns example was a little disappointing for 1 mil. Van, Victoria and TO are obviously out to lunch, but the rest of them match up with what I would consider million dollar homes. The Ottawa one maybe not as it looks like a duplex. That quebec city one is pretty neat.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting. I'd take the Regina tropical pool. lol

I'm not certain of the average price in my city, likely between $150,000 and $220,000. No current $1,000,000 listings. Highest I can find is $749,900. It's 76 acres inside city limits, 3,000 sq ft 20 yr old house (hardwood, travertine, granite), overlooking the city, detached garage 24x40, 10 stall barn, and 60x128 indoor riding ring.

My inlaws actually looked at it, she has boarded her horse there in the past.


----------

